# Egg tumber help?



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

I had looked up a design for an egg tumber which involved pvc fittings and floresent light tubing...I wasn't planning on using it but I caught a red empress female today that i though was hold for over 21 day,,, well the eggs sac was still there....this one i had just didn't move the eggs when the air stone was put on top....maybe i didn't stick it down far enough but i only had it in a 10 gallon tank so i couldn't make the tube long enough

then i tried the air stone from the bottom - the air would build up and then blow the eggs to far up...then they would sit unit the air would build up again.



anyway i think i may have kills those wiggler they didn't seem like they were moving much after that...

need advice on how to build an egg tumber that would work well...or pointer on one..
thanks


----------

